# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Вопрос к завучам ДМШ

## Тандрик

Уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь опытом как вы оформляете почасовку у преподавателей. У нас раньше завуч заставляла заполнять раппорт, где мы указывали сколько конкретно часов мы провели в данном месяце и все было четко и понятно. А сейчас новая завуч отправила мой раппорт в корзину с мусором и покрутила у виска. Как у вас в школах это оформляется?

----------


## Ирма 77

Дівчата, хто з України? Скажіть посада завуча дитячої музичної школи це складно чи ні? Пропонують зайняти посаду, а я вагаюсь.

----------

